# Quadra Fire AE - Auger in reverse??



## rpsingh (Sep 17, 2009)

Keep getting an "Auger Jam" error message.  I totaly cleared all pellets from the auger and feed tube - there was no jam.  Now the auger is turning but the pellets aren't making their way up to the top of the tube.  Is it possible that the auger is turning in the wrong direction, maybe trying to clear the jam (that isn't there)?  I've attached a picture of an auger with an arrow indicating which direction mine is turning (it's not a pict. of my auger).  Is this the correct direction?  If it is, why aren't the pellets making their way up the tube?  If this is the wrong direction, how do I get it to in the right direction?

Thanks


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Sep 17, 2009)

i slightly remember a fix for this. Sometimes the motor would go in reverse depending on the way the auger motor was connected to the wiring.  Hopefully some one will speak up, i believe it was a molex connector that was causing the problem, but i could be wrong. If you un plug it and plug it back in, does it go the correct direction?


----------



## rpsingh (Sep 17, 2009)

No, I've unplugged it a few times, it resets and goes back into start up mode but the auger doesn't change direction.


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Sep 17, 2009)

which way is that photo taken? is the metal hood towards the front of the stove or back?


----------



## Bkins (Sep 17, 2009)

I believe most augars are to turn clockwise looking from the motoer end.

Bkins


----------



## slow-al (Sep 17, 2009)

Almost certain it's backwards.
It's not a DC motor is it?


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Sep 17, 2009)

if the auger is turning backwards pulling the pellets to the back of the auger then the motor is running backwards obviously , a DC motor  can be reversed by swapping leads, an AC motor cannot be reversed that way , only way would be to remove the coil (magnet) and flip it over to reverse the field. or get a motor which is designed to run in the direction the auger is suppose to turn in (they can be had in both directions)


----------



## jtp10181 (Sep 18, 2009)

The AE has DC motors. It does try to run in reverse to clear a jam. Does it still say auger jam on the screen? There was some problems with false auger jams from a bad wiring harness on the control board end.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Sep 18, 2009)

jtp10181 said:
			
		

> The AE has DC motors. It does try to run in reverse to clear a jam. Does it still say auger jam on the screen? There was some problems with false auger jams from a bad wiring harness on the control board end.





 thanks bro, didnt know that. nice catch


----------



## rpsingh (Sep 18, 2009)

jtp10181 said:
			
		

> The AE has DC motors. It does try to run in reverse to clear a jam. Does it still say auger jam on the screen? There was some problems with false auger jams from a bad wiring harness on the control board end.



Yes it keeps coming up "Auger Jam" on the screen.  The auger seems to be stuck in reverse.  It is going in reverse even during  the start-up before the auger jam error message comes up.


----------



## kilbury (Sep 18, 2009)

Sounds like a bad optical switch to me, unless you really do have an auger jam.


----------



## slow-al (Sep 18, 2009)

Is there a timer or something that needs to be satisfied before it can turn forward?

Might try removing pellets and letting it run for a bit, maybe then it'll correct itself?

Just a thought...


----------



## jtp10181 (Sep 18, 2009)

Is it still under warranty? My first guess would be the 10-pin wire harness, which has the auger sensor on it among other things, needs to be replaced. Other possibility is that the actual sensor has failed which is less likely.

Try unplugging the stove for 10 minutes or so to clear anything out. See what it does when you first plug it in afte that.


----------

